# Starz Cuts Deal With Netflix Streaming...



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Starz and netflix have announced a deal that makes over 2500 more titles available thru the Netflix streaming service.

The titles are no slouch... "Spiderman 3" and "No Country for Old Men" are among the announced titles.

This will raise the catalog of available material to nearly 15,000 titles and while short of the Netflix DVD library's 100,000 titles... it seems to be a clear indication that streaming is the wave of the future. The Netflix/Roku box is HD capable... if they turn this feature on they will have a major hit on their hands.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Starz and netflix have announced a deal that makes over 2500 more titles available thru the Netflix streaming service.
> 
> The titles are no slouch... "Spiderman 3" and "No Country for Old Men" are among the announced titles.
> 
> This will raise the catalog of available material to nearly 15,000 titles and while short of the Netflix DVD library's 100,000 titles... it seems to be a clear indication that streaming is the wave of the future. The Netflix/Roku box is HD capable... if they turn this feature on they will have a major hit on their hands.


I am waiting for Netflix support for the XboX360. Then i may sign up. It should be in the fall update


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I am enjoying Netflix on the PS3 with PlayON software. The addition of Starz is tremendous. It also works on the XBOX 360. Give it a try.

www.themediamall.com

It works on the HR2x series, but bombs out after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like the titles are on there now. Awesome!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

How does it work for "extras"? With a DVD, you rent the DVD and the extras are included. Do you have to pay extra for the extras when streamed, or are they not even available?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> How does it work for "extras"? With a DVD, you rent the DVD and the extras are included. Do you have to pay extra for the extras when streamed, or are they not even available?


 I haven't watched anything on the Netflix on Demand that would have any extras so far, but with the new offerings I will have to check it out and see what they do offer.. I'll check over the weekend and get back to you.


----------



## srevis (Sep 20, 2007)

playon runs great through my hr20-100 and 700. netflix looks awesome


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

is it a monthly subs or is it pay per view


----------

